# First DNP run



## Jin (Dec 11, 2019)

Why am I taking DNP while on a bulk? I’m not going to try new things in prep, for one. Second reason is that AAS works better the leaner you are IME. 

10 days at 250. 

I live in the mountains in a house without central heating or insulation. Sides were minimal. 

Little damp at night some nights.  Lots of sweat after eating sugar. 

Was battling a pretty bad cold for the last two weeks. Couldn’t really distinguish any fatigue from the illness. 

Workouts lacked intensity but strength was there. Hit some PRs. 

No discoloring of either sweat or semen. 

No sugar/carb cravings. 

Some sour stomach. Nothing too bad. 

Lost about 10 pounds. 

Had the last dose yesterday. I’ll post a better/shirtless pic after the water bloat comes off. 

Ill never cut without it again. 

Day before DNP. Deca bloated. 275
View attachment 8848


Today. Flat as all hell but obviously leaner. 265. No weight loss the last 4 days of the cycle. Stalled. 
View attachment 8849


Now it’s time to bulk....


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 11, 2019)

Right in-line with yer thinking, Mate. Its a great tool when managed properly. I don't think I'll ever need to get above 250mg of DNP again, and I use it much the same way ye did. 

Looking svelt now, Jin. Great time for a holiday bulk!


----------



## Trump (Dec 11, 2019)

Excellent results, I agree with savage no need for a higher dose. I find at that dose sides are manageable, I on 300mg at the min in Africa and sweat a bit more outside and I sweat if i eat bread too. Been up to 500mg in the past and didnt like it same environment was like night and day. Great results


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 11, 2019)

Well you didn’t die so that’s a win


----------



## bigdog (Dec 11, 2019)

I thought about a run with it myself. Here in the south it never gets cold and the humidity sucks so i fear sides may be harsh... i am still pondering it though. I do agree AAS works better the leaner you are because i can tell in myself how they feel since i have leaned out a bunch. I still have more to go and cant seem to shake it which is why i considered DNP...


----------



## Trump (Dec 11, 2019)

At that dose with low carb you won’t feel many sides



bigdog said:


> I thought about a run with it myself. Here in the south it never gets cold and the humidity sucks so i fear sides may be harsh... i am still pondering it though. I do agree AAS works better the leaner you are because i can tell in myself how they feel since i have leaned out a bunch. I still have more to go and cant seem to shake it which is why i considered DNP...


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 11, 2019)

excellent work Jin! at the lower doses and timing of everything, the sides are much more manageable as already stated. increase it and they start to creep up as well as the food cravings increase. awesome work!


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 11, 2019)

You got work out mittens...


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm with Bigdog, i sweat so damn much as it is, it's never cold here in Cali, think i would drop dead on dnp... cardio it is lol. 
Good job as always brother, consistently improving and always keeping me on my toes :32 (17):
Taking away your badass card for the mittens, good catch Uncle manny haha.


----------



## Trump (Dec 11, 2019)

Thats why you will never be top 3



Gibsonator said:


> I'm with Bigdog, i sweat so damn much as it is, it's never cold here in Cali, think i would drop dead on dnp... cardio it is lol.
> Good job as always brother, consistently improving and always keeping me on my toes :32 (17):
> Taking away your badass card for the mittens, good catch Uncle manny haha.


----------



## Lizard King (Dec 11, 2019)

200 - 300mg is the sweet spot to not get a ton of sides.


----------



## snake (Dec 11, 2019)

Sounds like a success story to me.


----------



## Jin (Dec 11, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> You got work out mittens...





Yeah, the gym is same temp as outside. Not insulation. I have a spot heater like they use at construction sites but gripping a 34 degree bar was just not working for me. Was using mechanics gloves then just bought some bitch mittens for winter.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 12, 2019)

Jin said:


> Yeah, the gym is same temp as outside. Not insulation. I have a spot heater like they use at construction sites but gripping a 34 degree bar was just not working for me. Was using mechanics gloves then just bought some bitch mittens for winter.



Fair enough. Just as long as you’re not using them to keep your hands soft. 

Nice on the dnp run. Prob gunna give it a go in the next few weeks myself just to see how it goes. Prob will follow the same protocol.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 12, 2019)

Damn Jin and his legit excuses!!!


----------



## Jin (Dec 12, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Damn Jin and his legit excuses!!!



Also, I’m a huge pussy


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 13, 2019)

No runs or horrible ass ripping?


----------



## bigdog (Dec 13, 2019)

Jin said:


> Also, I’m a huge pussy


I KNEW IT!!  HAHA..  maybe a tiny pussy... Far from a huge one:32 (18):


----------



## Raider (Dec 13, 2019)

To big to be a pussy! You do what you want brother, you’ve earned not given a fu@$, lol!!!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 13, 2019)

All this talk about pussy caught my attention


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2019)

Night sweats the last three nights worse than when I was on. 

Is it related to the dnp? Is it the gram of deca? Hard to say. 

To answer Texas’ question: did have some wicked smelling gas and urgent needs to poop but not more than 2-3 times a day and not completely loose.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> Night sweats the last three nights worse than when I was on.
> 
> Is it related to the dnp? Is it the gram of deca? Hard to say.
> 
> To answer Texas’ question: did have some wicked smelling gas and urgent needs to poop but not more than 2-3 times a day and not completely loose.



it's pretty cold there right now yeah? you running the heater at night? or everything same as usual but the night sweats are prevalent?


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> it's pretty cold there right now yeah? you running the heater at night? or everything same as usual but the night sweats are prevalent?



Yeah, I’ll sweat through a shirt by 2am. Change it and be good for the rest of the night. 

I’ve had night sweats in the past before I ever took any PEDs. So, I’m unclear on the cause but I’m guessing the DNP has something to do with it. 

Also coming off a 18 day back to back flu-cold sickness. 

Hard to know what’s actually happening.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 15, 2019)

yeah sounds like it might be a combo of everything. the DNP would still give me a night sweats about 5-6 days after but i was also on 600-800mg/day. but could be a combo everything you have going on with the sickness, dnp coming out. 

but god yes, the gas on dnp is horrific.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 15, 2019)

didnt know that last part Mets  yet another reason for me to stay away from that shit lol


----------



## Trump (Dec 15, 2019)

gheysonator 



Gibsonator said:


> didnt know that last part Mets  yet another reason for me to stay away from that shit lol


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 15, 2019)

Trump said:


> gheysonator



yep that's me


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 15, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> didnt know that last part Mets  yet another reason for me to stay away from that shit lol


As if your ass needs to be any leaner anyway


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 15, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> didnt know that last part Mets  yet another reason for me to stay away from that shit lol



lolz yeah man it can wreck havoc on the intestines. wife hates it when im on DNP, for many reasons but the gas and shits are one. the gas is a raunchy as hell and the shits usually start days 3-8 till it dies off. its not every time you're on it, 1st 2 runs on DNP it was awful, 2nd time i learned real quick to have pepto near by. 3rd and 4th time wasn't really there but was on a lower prolonged dose...200mg/day for several weeks and then 200/400 alternating and then last couple days did 600 and never had the runs


----------



## Jin (Dec 15, 2019)

Finally, after 18 days, I didn’t have to take medicine to sleep with a clear airway. Also the night sweats disappeared.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 16, 2019)

Jin said:


> Finally, after 18 days, I didn’t have to take medicine to sleep with a clear airway. Also the night sweats disappeared.



Good news, Mate. Yea, DNP and Tren (not together) each me me sweat like a whore in church. Changing me sheets on the nightly almost. The DNP in the winter months does help a bit working outdoors though, can't lie. Just have to crack the window at night & Missus Savage gives me the side-eye fer it.


----------



## The Tater (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey Jin, what did your macros look like as far as carb intake those 10 days?


----------



## Jin (Dec 18, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Hey Jin, what did your macros look like as far as carb intake those 10 days?



Couldnt tell you. I kept them pretty low though.


----------



## Beti ona (Dec 22, 2019)

Jin said:


> So, I’m unclear on the cause but I’m guessing the DNP has something to do with it..


The effects of heat and sweating are felt more in bed than during the day, I don't know the reason, but it's crap.


----------



## Rider (Dec 22, 2019)

Jin said:


> Night sweats the last three nights worse than when I was on.
> 
> Is it related to the dnp? Is it the gram of deca? Hard to say.
> 
> To answer Texas’ question: did have some wicked smelling gas and urgent needs to poop but not more than 2-3 times a day and not completely loose.



Yes, I hear you on that last part.  DNP wrecks havoc on my stomach even at relatively low doses. (200mg per day). But other than that, all went well.


----------

